# Unkown language: Cum sociis natoq pentibus etgnis disrie



## Edwin

Can someone please tell me what language the following is.

Cum sociis natoq pentibus etgnis disrie kertse derrosa
ajerts lerasen monlase dusce lertase merro hesed.

Maybe Esperanto?  I found this on the website of a peridontist in Tampa, Florida.  See http://www.smileframers.com/ for a larger sample. I was considering going to him for some surgery, but was taken aback by this website.


----------



## Gwan

That's bizarre. Some of it looks like Latin, but not all of it (although my Latin's highly rusty). Dolore is certainly 'pain' - think 'dolorous'. The rest I have no idea! The loud music is also irritating. If I were you I'd find another periodontist...


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, this is part of "Lorem ipsum." In other words it is placed there not for semantic values but for formatting reasons.


----------



## Cagey

Flaminius said:


> Ah, this is part of "Lorem ipsum." In other words it is placed there not for semantic values but for formatting reasons.



Flaminius' knowledge of Gibberish has paid off!


----------



## Christo Tamarin

http://www.lipsum.com/


----------



## Edwin

Christo Tamarin said:


> http://www.lipsum.com/



Wow! I never would have guessed. Thanks very much. I will have to inform the doctor. I doubt if he knows that his website looks so strange.

I had Googled some of the words, but I didn't persevere sufficiently in my search.

Edwin


----------



## Gwan

You learn something every day! In this case, that your future dentist isn't a psycho (and doesn't check his own website).


----------

